# Pocket PODs suck -- alternatives?



## arhapist (Sep 25, 2010)

So i just invested in a line 6 pocket pod from my local music store. Generally they charge msrp for things, but I didn't want to go a great distance, so I ended up paying $203 for the thing with tax.

The effects are all painfully weak, and are nowhere near as good as the emulations on the normal pod. Any tone for metal is just feedback ridden and terrible, and you can't make very full sounding cleans on it either.

I do not recommend a pocket pod to anyone ever.

However, since plan A has failed, I'm now looking for a temporary replacement multi-effects pedal. I say temporary because I will have my Axe-fx come christmas time (thanks grama!)

Opinions?


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 25, 2010)

If running direct, give the Tonelab ST a whirl. Lots of model, lots of good tones, sounds good direct. I just didn't like it running into an amp (even w/ cab emulations disabled).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 25, 2010)

Look into the Boss ME and GT series'. They're surprisingly good sounding, and best of all pretty cheap on the used market.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Sep 25, 2010)

Roland/BOSS have great COSM (Composite Object Sound Modeling, I think) models, so they are definitely worth a shot.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 25, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Look into the Boss ME and GT series'. They're surprisingly good sounding, and best of all pretty cheap on the used market.


I find that the Boss ME series has great clean sounds, and sound good for slightly overdriven tones. But the high gain distortion is just terrible...
All my opinion ofc.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 25, 2010)

Murmel said:


> I find that the Boss ME series has great clean sounds, and sound good for slightly overdriven tones. But the high gain distortion is just terrible...
> All my opinion ofc.



I agree, I had a Boss ME-50 and while I loved the design, the tones just didn't do it for me... the Vox emulations sound far more natural to my ears... Best to try both and see what you like!


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 25, 2010)

If you're actually looking for a small unit, try the Korg Pandora series. Mine is really old now but it still sounds halfway decent, I imagine the newer ones sound even better. Otherwise there are tons of options for bigger things.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Sep 26, 2010)

Dude you could have just gotten a used pod xt in great shape on eBay for that price or maybe cheaper. Got mine for $190 a year ago in pretty much new condition.


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 26, 2010)

I think the pocket Pod is pretty much a 'desperate situation' kind of tool.

There's always the Digitech RP 255/355's. I don't know if they can be powered by batteries, but they're in the neighborhood (price wise) of the Pocket Pod. It'd be pointless to spend much on an mfx unit if you have the Axe-Fx coming in a few months, so your best bet is to get one of the little Pandora units like someone suggested or one of the smaller Digitech units that have an expression pedal built in.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 26, 2010)

arhapist said:


> I say temporary because I will have my Axe-fx come christmas time (thanks grama!)
> 
> Opinions?



Your grandma is cool can i borrow her the next christmas?


----------



## Zugster (Sep 26, 2010)

I had a pocket pod and didn't like it either. I replaced it with a Korg Pandora PX5D. Portable, a bit bigger than a deck of cards and a good deal better.


----------



## Rook (Sep 26, 2010)

I was gunna say Korg PX4D, but the 5's good too.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 26, 2010)

Deadnightshade said:


> Your grandma is cool can i borrow her the next christmas?



My grandmothers on both sides of my family have plenty of money to do something like this, but they are cheapasses. 



Spinedriver said:


> There's always the Digitech RP 255/355's. I don't know if they can be powered by batteries.


They _*CAN*_ be, but it's not a good idea.
Those puppies have a ravenous taste for alkaline, and will never be satiated.

In Simple English: They eat batteries.

Maybe some of the RPs a little lower on the ladder would be a good choice.
They are good units for sure, I have one of the bass ones (the BP80) which is one step above their bottommost pedals the BP/RP-50s, and it's certainly more useful than the price tag lets on.

If you go this way please take at least two steps higher than my unit, I love what mine does but I'll be the first to admit there aren't enough options on it.


----------



## helferlain (Sep 27, 2010)

I've changed from Pocket POD to BOSS ME-25. Its cheap and sounds much better then the Pocket POD. And you can use your feet to controle the BOSS ME-25 while you are playing guitar with your hands. Thats VERY usefull. The ME-25 has a 38 second loop function. I really enjoy it. Maybe you can try it at your local music store or check the soundsamples at the boss websites.


----------



## Soubi7string (Sep 28, 2010)

Vox tonelab.tube powered, though idk how it sounds


----------



## Zugster (Sep 28, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> Vox tonelab.tube powered, though idk how it sounds


 
I have one. Sounds pretty decent, especially as a headphone amp. Available cheap (used of course). BUT, this is a desktop unit, not carry around portable.


----------



## Durero (Sep 29, 2010)

Another  for the Korg Pandoras

Mine has been very useful and sounds great.


----------



## Soubi7string (Sep 29, 2010)

A korg pandora is what my old school has for it's guitar lab.never really got to sit down and play with it.anyway to get good metal tone out of one?


----------

